# Aufrüstkit (MB, CPU, RAM, SSD) für PC



## Muriel (5. Juli 2013)

*Aufrüstkit (MB, CPU, RAM, SSD) für PC*

Momentan habe ich folgende Komponenten in meinem Rechner:

AMD Phenom II 965, 4 x 3,4 GHz
MSI 770-C45 (Realtek HD Audio)
PoV GeForce GTX 560 TI 2 GB Ram
8 Gig G.Skill DDR3-1333 Ram
Corsair NT 650W

Samsung Spinpoint 2 TB
Seagate Barracuda 3 TB

nVidia 3D Vision
Windows Vista Ultimate, 64Bit

Die Grafikkarte, Netzteil und Festplatten wollte ich nicht tauschen. Eine andere GraKa werde ich mir Anfang nächsten Jahres zulegen, aber Board, CPU und RAM wollte ich mir neu zulegen. Und auch eine statische Festplatte für Windows. 

Das hier habe ich mir ausgesucht:

Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3
AMD FX-6350, 8x 3,9 GHz
Samsung 840 series 2,5" 250 GB, SSD

------------
Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dieser Zusammenstellung? Gibt's Probleme in irgend einer Art oder Kompabilitätsmacken?  

------------
Mit meinem aktuellen System habe ich schon von Anfang an Probleme und wollte sowieso Komponenten neu kaufen und meine Hardware aktualisieren. Ich hab' ständig mit Bluescreens (manchmal mehrmals am Tag) zu kämpfen, Einfrieren des Browsers oder Verzögerungen von bis zu 1 Min., bis der Browser überhaupt öffnet. Programme reagieren oftmals nur nach längerer Wartezeit, nVidia 3D Vision läuft seit dem Einbau der 2 HD gar nicht mehr und ist auch bei Treiberneuinstallation (nicht Überschreiben der alten Treiber) anschließend nicht verfügbar. :/

Die 2 TB Festplatte ist mit MDR, die 3 TB Platte ist mit GPT, damit sie voll unter Vista erkannt wird. Den Desktop habe ich auf die größere Platte ausgelagert, da ich mir angewöhnt habe, auf dem Desktop zu arbeiten und dort Ordner abzulegen. Und beim Aufspielen eines Image-Backups wäre das halt alles jedesmal futsch. 

Die größere HD ist allerdings neu und erst seit 2 Wochen eingebaut. Ich vermute mittlerweile, dass das "Mischen" von MDR und GPT vielleicht keine gute Idee war. Vielleicht drücke ich mich hier ein bisschen doof aus, ich denke jedoch, dass der Sinn von dem, was ich sagen will, trotzdem rüber kommt.


----------



## svd (5. Juli 2013)

Dein Prozessor ist ja an und für sich noch ganz ordentlich. 
Wenn du einen Phenom II X4 965 aufrüsten möchtest, greifst du lieber zu einem Intel Prozessor aus der Core i5 Reihe (nebst passendem Mainboard), oder, wenn es unbedingt AMD bleiben soll, gleich zum FX-8350.

Der FX-6350 ist einen tolle CPU mit sehr gutem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, aber nur, wenn möglichst günstig von einem Zweikerner aufgerüstet werden soll. Von der Leistung her ist er deinem X4 965 einfach zu ähnlich, um eine sinnvolle Wahl zu sein.

Den RAM könntest du sogar behalten. 1600er RAM wäre zwar natürlich optimaler, aber die Geschwindigkeitseinbußen durch die langsamere Taktung sind jetzt nicht weltbewegend, besorgniserregend oder wirklich spürbar.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2013)

Also, das Aufrüstkit lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach echt nicht - entweder direkt auf Intel Sockel 1155 oder 1150, oder aber warten, bis du die neue Graka holst, und dann halt auch neue CPU&co und das zu dem Zeitpunkt beste Paket holen. 

Mit ner CPU wie einem Core i5-3570 würdest Du je nach Spiel bis zu 60% mehr FPS bekommen, aber in vielen auch - vor allem weil sowieso Deine Grafikkarte bei höheren Details limitiert - nur unter 20% mehr FPS. Und der FX-6350 ist deutlich schwächer als ein Core i5, und je nach Spiel wird der auch kaum schneller als der X4 965 sein, da nämlich mehr als 4 Kerne von so gut wie keinem Spiel wirklich genutzt werden - der ist im Schnitt vielleicht am Ende dann 15-20% schneller als Dein jetziger X4.

Wenn es unbedingt AMD sein soll, vlt auch, weil ein Intel-Paket am Ende sicher dann doch nochmal 50-80€ mehr kostet, dann spar Dir wenigstens das RAM, denn ob DDR3-1333 oder 1600, da merkst Du keinen Unterschied.


Das alles gilt natürlich für den Fall, dass Du die Probleme mit dem PC nicht in den Griff bekommst - was hast Du denn schon alles probiert? Windows auch mal radikal neu installiert inkl. aller Windowsupdates und danach noch neueste Mainboard, Sound und Grafiktreiber? Und vlt liegt es ja am RAM: ggf braucht das mehr Volt?


----------



## Enisra (5. Juli 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, das Aufrüstkit lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach echt nicht


 
ich würde sogar soweit gehen und sagen das sich Aufrüstkits generell nicht lohnen, weil es halt eher eine Ausnahme ist das Komponenten mal nicht passen, von inkompatibel mal ganz zu schweigen oder das man sonst irgendwie spezielle Werkzeuge brauchen würden
Anders wenn man jetzt irgendwo nen Bodykit hat oder so


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich würde sogar soweit gehen und sagen das sich Aufrüstkits generell nicht lohnen, weil es halt eher eine Ausnahme ist das Komponenten mal nicht passen, von inkompatibel mal ganz zu schweigen oder das man sonst irgendwie spezielle Werkzeuge brauchen würden
> Anders wenn man jetzt irgendwo nen Bodykit hat oder so



Also, ich glaube gar nicht mal,  dass das jetzt ein im Handel als "Aufrüstkit" vermarktetes Set ist, sondern dass er es selber so zusammengestellt hat   aber wenn es doch ein "Fertig-Set" ist, dann würde das schon gut zusammenpassen, da wäre dann der Preis interessant. Wobei ich aber wegen des RAM, was ja unnötig ist, dann lieber selber Board und CPU separat kaufen würde.


----------



## Enisra (5. Juli 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich glaube gar nicht mal,  dass das jetzt ein im Handel als "Aufrüstkit" vermarktetes Set ist, sondern dass er es selber so zusammengestellt hat   aber wenn es doch ein "Fertig-Set" ist, dann würde das schon gut zusammenpassen, da wäre dann der Preis interessant. Wobei ich aber wegen des RAM, was ja unnötig ist, dann lieber selber Board und CPU separat kaufen würde.


 
ah, auch möglich 
 so bei dem Begriff denkste halt sofort an das was Conrad verkauft wird


----------



## Muriel (5. Juli 2013)

@ Herbboy + svd: 

Ich möchte auf jeden Fall bei AMD bleiben. Ich hatte gerade mal den FX-8350 mit dem i7-3820 verglichen AMD FX-8350 vs Intel Core i7-3820. Intel mag bei Anwendungen immer noch deutlich besser sein, da ich aber nur spiele (Mass Effect 3, Crysis 3, Bioshock Infinite, usw.) und außer Word, CS5, Comic Life 2 und dem Medienplayer keine Anwendungen nutze, bei der Intel eindeutig die Nase vorn hätte. 

@ Herbboy: 
Ich habe mir die Komponenten selber zusammen gestellt. Ein so zu kaufendes "Aufrüstkit" ist es nicht, ich habe es nur der Einfachheit halber so genannt.   Der Preis läge, mit dem FX-8350 (anstelle des 6350) bei ca. 540 Euro bei Alternate, was für mich durchaus akzeptabel ist. Andere Anbieter habe ich noch nicht gecheckt, ich wollte mir erst mal über die Hardware ansich im Klaren sein; was ich jetzt verbauen möchte. Den Preisvergleich mache ich grundsätzlich immer zuletzt. 

Was die Fehler und Probleme mit meinem Windows angeht: 
Board und Ram sind bei meinem momentanen System wohl nicht richtig kompatibel. Mein Mann hat weniger Ram drin als ich, da er nicht so der Gamer ist und hauptsächlich Filme schaut, doch nach einem Riegeltausch läuft mein System jetzt stabil, wenn auch "nur" mit 4 Gig. Die Verzögerungen beim Programmstart habe ich mittlerweile auch lösen können und bei Thunderbird die Add-ons deaktiviert und die Anwendung im abgesicherten Modus gestartet. Anschließend lief Thunderbird wieder flott und problemlos.  Das Gleiche galt auch für Firefox. 

Deswegen möchte ich auf jeden Fall andere RAM. Die jetzigen kann mein Mann behalten. Bei ihm läuft alles problemlos, die "alten" Riegel, die momentan bei mir drin sind, gehen dann nach eBay und ich bleibe wieder bei Corsair, wie vorher sonst auch immer. 

http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/371/AMD_FX-Series_FX-8350_vs_Intel_Core_i7_i7-3820.html


----------



## Enisra (5. Juli 2013)

naja
auch bei Spielen haben Intels mehr Power


----------



## Muriel (5. Juli 2013)

Intel kommt für mich grundsätzlich nicht in Frage. 

Ich würde auch niemals ATI nehmen und immer bei nVidia bleiben.


----------



## Enisra (5. Juli 2013)

Muriel schrieb:


> Intel kommt für mich grundsätzlich nicht in Frage.
> 
> Ich würde auch niemals ATI nehmen und immer bei nVidia bleiben.


 
ähm, dann hast du nur ein Problem, den AMD=ATI


----------



## svd (5. Juli 2013)

Hmm, ich sehe da eine contradictio in adiecto, aber die Wahl des FX-8350 ist ja keine schlechte. 

Dazu würde 1600er oder 1866er DDR3 RAM mit niedriger CL passen, solange der Preis vertretbar ist.


----------



## Muriel (5. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ähm, dann hast du nur ein Problem, den AMD=ATI



Bisher hatte ich nie Probleme bei einer Kombination von AMD + nVidia. Außerdem habe ich ja noch 3D-Vision zum 3D spielen. Und das ist nun mal von nvidia. 

@ svd:

Ich hab' noch die 2133er RAM mit in die engere Wahl genommen. Die sind mit 92 Euro nur 27 Euro teurer als die 1600er. Der 2133her hat CL11 11-11-27 und der 1600er hat CL9 9-9-24.


----------



## Enisra (5. Juli 2013)

ja, das ist nur kein Grund sich besserer Technik zu verschließen


----------



## Muriel (5. Juli 2013)

Das ist Ansichtssache. 

Also, diese "Diskussion" führt jetzt zu nichts mehr. Ich wollte eigentlich nur Auskunft darüber, ob die von mir ausgewählte Hardware zusammenpasst oder nicht. Und keine Streitereien, welcher Hardwareanbieter nun "technologisch besser" ist. 


In amerikanischen Hardwareforen bin ich da eindeutig besser beraten.  Da wird urteilsfrei nur nach dem Zweck des PCs die CPU gewählt. Und, was ich überal höre und auch lese: AMD for gaming, Intel for applications. Und damit ist das jetzt hier für mich eigentlich beendet. 

Schade, ich hatte gehofft, nicht wieder in eine "typisch deutsche" Foren-Markenschlacht zu geraten. Ist wohl einfach nicht möglich. 
Wenn ich jahrelang BMW gefahren bin und wieder einen BMW kaufen möchte, dann sind Diskussionen über Mercedes auch am Thema vorbei... Bescheuert, ehrlich.


----------



## Enisra (5. Juli 2013)

Ähm, *facepalm*
Junge, nur so am Rande, aber DU hast die Markendiskussion losgebrochen mit so Blödsinn wie das Intel für einen Grundsätzlich nicht in Frage käme, eine Phrase die zu 100% aussagt das man sich irgendwas über einen Hersteller einbildet

1. finde ich Intel nicht besser weil ich das im Kaffeesatz gelesen habe, sondern, surprise, Benchmarkergebnisse das sagen und das ist nunmal *keine Ansichtssache* wenn ein i5 20 FPS mehr schaft
2. AMD hat vor ein paar Jahren ATI gekauft und deswegen gibt es ATI nicht mehr, also kannst du dir keine AMD-CPU holen ohne ATI, viel Spaß dann mit einer ARM-CPU als letzten Ausweg und daher habe ich auch AMD und Intel in einem Rechner, warum? Weil AMD-GPUs abseits von Gimmiks das bessere P/L-Verhältniss haben
3. Ganz ehrlich, wenn du nicht wissen willst das es bessere Komponenten gibt, warum stellst dann überhaupt eine Frage


----------



## Lunica (6. Juli 2013)

Intel erreicht teilweise (Sandy/Ivy/Haswell) fast die doppelte pro MHz Leistung eines AMD Vishera.
Es gibt sehr viele Spiele die auf einem aktuellen AMD genauso gut laufen wie auf einem Intel, aber es gibt auch etliche Spiele bei denen das nicht so ist.

Grid2 ist ein AMD Spiel:
http://gamegpu.ru/images/stories/Test_GPU/Simulator/GRID 2/test/gride 2 proz.jpg

Project Cars Alpha
http://gamegpu.ru/images/stories/Test_GPU/Simulator/Project CARS/dx 11 test/pc proz dx11.png

Arma 3 Beta
http://gamegpu.ru/images/stories/Test_GPU/Action/ARMA III Beta/test/a3 proz.jpg

Crysis 3 
http://gamegpu.ru/images/stories/Test_GPU/Action/Crysis 3 The Lost Island/test/crysis3 proz 2.jpg

Bioshock Inf
http://gamegpu.ru/images/stories/Test_GPU/Action/Bioshock Infinite/test/bi proz.jpg

Starcraft II (Add On)
http://gamegpu.ru/images/stories/Test_GPU/strategy/StarCraft II Heart of the Swarm/test/sc2 proz.png

Planetside 2
http://gamegpu.ru/images/stories/Test_GPU/MMO/PlanetSide 2/ps2 proz 2.png

Bedenke das sind alles Benchmarks in Ultra wo bereits die Grafikkarte limitiert; sind aber dennoch aussagekräftig.


----------



## svd (6. Juli 2013)

Muriel schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> @ svd:
> 
> Ich hab' noch die 2133er RAM mit in die engere Wahl genommen. Die sind mit 92 Euro nur 27 Euro teurer als die 1600er. Der 2133her hat CL11 11-11-27 und der 1600er hat CL9 9-9-24.


 
Hui, 92€ musst du nicht ausgeben, da würde ich lieber beim 1600er bleiben.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juli 2013)

lass deinen rechner von jedemandem durchchecken, der wirklich ahnung von der materie (!!!) hat.
deine hardware ist allen anforderungen gewachsen: jetzt und auch noch in naher zukunft.
oder wechsel zumindest mal auf win 7/8, vielleicht hat der spuk (abstürze etc.) dann schon ein ende.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2013)

Also, wenn es unbedingt AMD sein muss, dann würd ich das Gigabyte-Board und einen FX der 8000er-Reihe nehmen.

Das RAM kannst Du definitiv einfach behalten, das ist rausgeschmissenes Geld, wenn Du da "schnelleres" kaufst, weil Du davon nix merken wirst.


----------

